# Windows 8 not showing full screen



## NOMAR (Nov 5, 2013)

*Ride runner not showing full screen*

Hello dear all,

I am a newby with RR, And hope I post at the right place.
With searching this forum i could not find a solution for the following problem:

I have installed RR on a Microsoft Surface tablet running 8.1 Pro.
And also on a windows xp pro tablet

With RRconfig I can change the screen resolution, But the program does stay in the upper left corner of the screen.

Does anyone has a solution?
Thanks Martien


----------



## namesmeanlittle (Nov 20, 2013)

I know just the problem i have had personal experience 
i personally assure you, you won't have this problem again
in fact you will have an enlightened experience and technological doors will open you never thought possible 
go here to learn how to fix it
Apple - iPad Air


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Ride runner not showing full screen*



NOMAR said:


> Hello dear all,
> 
> I am a newby with RR, And hope I post at the right place.
> With searching this forum i could not find a solution for the following problem:
> ...


Googled this, found someone in the mp3car forum had the same problem, this is what one user said to try:

"look in your current skin folder , you will find a General.ini file
open in notepad

you need to edit the 3rd and 4th line to your current screen resolution, the 1st 2 lines are for what the skin size is

origanalwidth=800
origanalhieght=600
showwidth=1280
showhieght=1024"

So figure out what your screen res is, and change showwidth and showheight to match it.


----------

